# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر العامي >  ياليله كوب.......كوميدى...!!

## عايده العشرى

ياليله كوميدى...!!   :Mad:  كم النكد فى حياتنا كتير والضحكه صبحت بالتيله ومادام ده كله قدر ومصير ماتيجى نرسم ع النيله ضحكه كبيره على جناح طير يطير ويعلى على جراحنا تحن وتخف الشيله (1) جَر الشكل عندك غيه وفاكرها لعبه وملاغيه خلينى قاعده وساكتالك ::evil::  صدقنى انا مش فاضيه لك ولو هاحطك فى دماغى مش راح تعدى الليله ديه :Helpsmilie2:  صدقنى الحق عليا..... متطوعه وعاملالى شهمه :hey:  واصنع من الفسيخات لحمه سانداك وشايله كتير عنك واسْدّ وف أيُها تُهمه قسم ونيابه انا بدالك.... وف الدُره انا لَبدالك... :Hug2:  لتزوغ يمينك وشمالك واتوه انا وسط الزحمه كان قصدى اخدم...وأريّح :O O:  غلطت انا وسيبتك فاضى عملت لى ف البيت قاضى  تحكم وتؤمر وتسيّح ولا عُمرى شوفتك يوم راضى :Nono:  ياناس قولولى اعمل ايه قايدالك العشره وبرضك مافيش موده ولا رحمه..!! ::k::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

[frame="8 50"]مش كلمة تتقال فى الزحمة
عملتى م الفسيخات لحمة
بعديها تشكى بصوت عالى
مافيش مودة ولا رحمة
............................
مين فينا بس يا ناس فاضى
مين فينا عامل سى القاضى
ولا سابش شاردة ولا واردة
لو حتى كانت م الماضى
...........................
بتقولوا فى الفشر قوالة
دايما وعايشينها عوالة
عايشين حياتكم ع الآخر
وإحنا يا دوب فيها كمالة
............................
فى بيت أبوكى سواحة
وأمك ف بيتنا مرتاحة
وإن جيت ف يوم وشكيت همى
بتقلبى الدنيا مناحة
...........................
لا عارفة بوتاجاز م الركوة
ولا المنبه م المكوة
تلميذة خايبة ف مطبخها
ولا تفلحيش غير فى الشكوى
.............................


شكرا يا أختى الغالية عايدة العشرى على قصيدتك الكوميدية
ولقد رددت على القصيدة بأخرى مع كامل الإحترام لشخصك الرائع والكريم
وأسجل إعتراض زوجتى على القصيدة وأننى أخبرتها أنه مجرد شيطان شعر لا يمت للواقع بصلة
 :good: [/frame]

----------


## صفحات العمر

> ياليله كوميدى...!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> كم النكد فى حياتنا كتير
> 
> 
> ...


 
جر الشكل عند جنابك 
زى الخيال المُتـشابك 
ناشراه على حبال الأوهام 
ومثبتاهم بمشابك 
وعجنك الفاضى ولتك 
هما اللى ديما على بابك 
دا نا لو هحطك ف دمـاغى 
راح تأسفين على شبابك
وتقولى 100 حق عليا 
ونا اللى شيلاك..
ف عنيا  :W00t1: 
وحامله همك يا حبيبى 
ولاااااا نسيت 
الملوخيه 
وتبرقيلى .. أقول حاضر 
عديها وأهو ربك قادر 
يقل م العينه ديا :hey: 


أسعد الله أوقاتك بالشعر اختى الغاليه / عايدة العشرى 
عودة تبعث على التبارى 
والمزيد والمزيد من لوحات الشعر 
الذى يقتنصها بشفافيته من الواقع 
ويعدها فى أطباق كوميديه خفيفه 
تحد كثير من وطأ الخلاف الأزلى 
بين نصفى البشريه 
حفظك الله ودام لحرفك سهله الرائع 
تقديرى واحترامى

----------


## لؤلؤة مصر

العينه ديا 
متستغناش عنها لا انت و لا الرجاله ديا
دااحنا بس اللى مصبرنا 
العيال و كام السنه اللى جايه 
الله اعلم بيها 
اصل انا خايفه اطلق 
و اعقد جنب امى و ابكيها 
و تقولى ارجعى و تتبيع و تشترى فيا 
يلا اهى عيشه و السلام 
اصلك بتصعب عليا                
و اقول لو سبتك  
لا هيبقى فيه مكرونه و لا ملوخيه 

جميل جدا الاستاذه عايده  هذا القالب الكوميدى 
و مشكور الاستاذ  صفحات العمر على الاضافه و تقبلوا اضافتى البسيطه دى اول مره ارد فيها على 
شعراء كبار زى الاستاذه عايده و الاستاذ صفحات العمر و يا رب تقبلوا مرور بسيط منى

----------


## صفحات العمر

> العينه ديا 
> متستغناش عنها لا انت و لا الرجاله ديا
> دااحنا بس اللى مصبرنا 
> العيال و كام السنه اللى جايه 
> الله اعلم بيها 
> اصل انا خايفه اطلق 
> و اعقد جنب امى و ابكيها 
> و تقولى ارجعى و تتبيع و تشترى فيا 
> يلا اهى عيشه و السلام 
> ...





> 


 
الحق الحق ..
شوف مين جايه 
طبخالنا حلة مكرونه 
ومعاها ..
طبقين ملوخيه 
بس ياعينى مش مبسوطه 
م العيشه مهما تكون هيا 
حوا المظلومه يا اخواتى 
وبتفلت من اى قضيه 
والمجنى عليه الغلبان 
لساه غرقان 
ف المداديه


لؤلؤة مصر الجميله 
جيتى برجليك يا فندم 
وأقول لكِ وللزميلة العزيزة عايدة العشرى 
على نفسها جنت براقش 
هههههههههههههههههه
رائعه مشاركتك فى هذا النزال 
الذى حتما سيفرز العديد والعديد 
من المشاهد الحياتيه لنصفى الكون 
كل تقديرى لك

----------


## وجدى محمود

* يادى الصباح والخناقاتى*

*هو الخناق عندك غيه*

*معاك سنين ديما أهاتى*

*وأطاطى ولا ترضى عليا*

*بكفايه دى المعده يوماتى*

*بتقولى إرحمنى شويه*

* متجوزاك ولا مراتى*

*ماتشوفلى بقى طباخه تانيه*

*ويوماتى جيبالى حماتى*

*تقول جونله منشيه*

*بينعقد ليها لسانى*

*من كتر تغليثها عليا*

*وتقولى فيك أحلى أغانى*

*وتسود الكون فى عنيا*

*انا شكلى حأخنقكو بإيدى*

*وأدفع تمنكم بالديه*

*ساعتها يفرح بقى أبوكى*

*ويقول كسبت ثواب فيه*

*...........................*

*صح يأستاذ محمد ياسعيد*

*على نفسها قد جنت مراقش*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*إسكتى* 

*يأستاذه عايده*

*شكلك حتطلعى مواهب كتيره مدفونه جوه الرجاله هنا* 

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*أصلهم مغلولين*

----------


## خالدعبدالهادى

احنا الجيل الجديد ....    منعرفش الكسل....شعرنا الوحيد....الجد والعمل...حياتنا املنا...وجهدنا ...عملنا.....نبنى المعجزات...فى سبيل العلم نعيش نعيش....يطلع منا ...جيوش ...ذى الاسود...ذى النسور....جنود الرحمن...على ارض العريش....بالعلم هنبنى قصور....ومواكب نصر ونور...والصحراء الصفراء...وى النيل والمطراء...رح تبقى جنين خضراء...بستين وردى وزهورواء....بالعلم هنسبق...ايامنا....وبدينا نحقق...احلمنا....والله حرصنا...والقران دستور...والقران دستور...

----------


## tota159

توبيك اكثر من رائع لاختى الغاليه وصديقتنا الشاعرة عايدة العشرى سلمت اناملك فى انتظار كل جديد لكى منى كل الشكر والتقدير

----------


## لؤلؤة مصر

*[center]




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة صفحات العمر
					




الحق الحق ..
شوف مين جايه 
طبخالنا حلة مكرونه 
ومعاها ..
طبقين ملوخيه 
بس ياعينى مش مبسوطه 
م العيشه مهما تكون هيا 
حوا المظلومه يا اخواتى 
وبتفلت من اى قضيه 
والمجنى عليه الغلبان 
لساه غرقان 
ف المداديه


لؤلؤة مصر الجميله 
جيتى برجليك يا فندم 
وأقول لكِ وللزميلة العزيزة عايدة العشرى 
على نفسها جنت براقش 
هههههههههههههههههه
رائعه مشاركتك فى هذا النزال 
الذى حتما سيفرز العديد والعديد 
من المشاهد الحياتيه لنصفى الكون 
كل تقديرى لك 





انا مش هتكلم 
اصل احنا بطبعنا طيبين 
و لو فلتنا من اى قضيه 
ما احنا كيدنا عظيم 
و لا نسيت انت و هو 
دلوقتى مش عجباك المكرونه و الملوخيه 
خلاص روح و اتجوز واحده تانيه 

بدادى فى ايه 
هو انت ليك فيه 
دا احنا اللى تعبانين و شقيانين بقلنا سنين 

قال ايه بيقول غلبان 
بكره تقول تعبان من همك و هم عيالك 
ما هى ناقصه كمان انا و العيال 
خلاص بقينا فى خبر كان 

ما اهو انت مش حاسس بينا 
تقول جى من الشغل تعبان 
و تسيب البيت غرقان 
و اهو علشان كده 
بقينا فى خبر كان انا و العيال 
شوفت انت قد ايه غلبان يا حرام*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *انا مش هتكلم* 
> *اصل احنا بطبعنا طيبين* 
> *و لو فلتنا من اى قضيه* 
> *ما احنا كيدنا عظيم* 
> *و لا نسيت انت و هو* 
> *دلوقتى مش عجباك المكرونه و الملوخيه* 
> *خلاص روح و اتجوز واحده تانيه* 
> 
> *بدادى فى ايه* 
> ...


 
بعدين بقى يا زمان ويّاها
ليه مش راضيه تعمل قافله
ويوماتى تنغيص ومناهده
نخلص من حفله على حفله
اما دى حاجه حقيقى تحير
ليه زعلانه بس يا حوا
منتى بايديك اللى زرعتى
اه وكبرتى فيا سنينى
زرعه وكانت بين اياديكى
وانتى يا حوا الحق عليكى
لو راعتيها
كات هتزهر ورد وفل
مين ربانى غيرك طبعا
مين علمنى يا ست الكل
منتى تملى كنتى تقولى 
لما بشوفك 
كانت الفرحه ف عينى تطل
ايه اتغير؟
ايه خلاكى كدا تعادينى
ليل ونهار بتطلعى عينى
بصى يا حوا
بصى يا سبب النكد الازلى
بصى يا ضلعى المش معدول
بعد كلامك لازم اصرح
لازم بقى اصرخ واقول
ان فصول السنه وياكى 
مفيهاش غير زعابيب على طول

----------


## خالدعبدالهادى

السلاموعليكم ورحمة الله وبركات :GANJA: على طبختنا الحلوه الممتازة ز...طبيخك النهاردة ماسخ جدا يريت تذودى فية شوية تقلية علشان الكلام يبقى فية شوية خفة ...بدل مهو مهروس وملهوش طعم. :Boring: ويريت تقدمى معه الحلو بدل مهو جى كدة اردحى...ماشى ياسعادة طباخ الريس :Baby: وصبحك فول وطعمية

----------


## خالدعبدالهادى

بحلم بيكى بسمة          .....    اوحتى عصفورة
طيرة ورسمة ::no3::   .....     للحب اجمل صورة
جوة صوره فرحة        ::no3::   عروسة وطرحه

                  للحب اجمل صورة 
وشموع بتيقيد            .....      مزينه المكان   بالنور  
يوم ميلادك دة         :Love:       رح يبق عيد
العريس فية         ......         السلام
والعز                :Bye2:      للبيت الجدبد
بحلم بيكى بسمة      .....      اوحتى عصفورة

----------


## عايده العشرى

السلام عليكم ياجماعه 
اعتذر عن الغياب الفتره للى فاتت اصل الخناقه كانت جامده حبتين :Shutup2: 
بس خلاص عدت ورجعت لقيت مشاركاتكم الجميله 
وفعلا ياأخ وجدى الظاهر هنشوف مواهب مدفونه مغلوله وجت لها الفرصه  :Evil 2: 
ياللا نبدأ...............

----------


## عايده العشرى

> مش كلمة تتقال فى الزحمة
> عملتى م الفسيخات لحمة
> بعديها تشكى بصوت عالى
> مافيش مودة ولا رحمة
> ............................
> مين فينا بس يا ناس فاضى
> مين فينا عامل سى القاضى
> ولا سابش شاردة ولا واردة
> لو حتى كانت م الماضى
> ...


<div id="myframe" tag="8|50|<smallfont>" style="display:none
 :good: </div><script>drawFrame()</script>

يااستاذ ناصر
اشكرك جدا على مشاركتك الجميله
 كلنا عارفين ان الموضوع كوميدى لا يمت للواقع بصله :4: 
وخد بقى دى عندك وتحياتى للمدام ::cop:: 

  

غلُبت المّح وأصرّح ياخوالنا انا هنا
واللهى يبص لى بعنيه ويسرح ودماغه مش عنده وساهى ويفتكر مليون حاجه م الشرق والغرب يجمّع ومن سنين ياختى يسمّع ويجيب ده كله على دماغى حفظته صم خلاص والله سجل احوالنا... جنائى ياعم ماتقلب
الصفحه..!!!!

----------


## عايده العشرى

> جر الشكل عند جنابك 
> زى الخيال المُتـشابك 
> ناشراه على حبال الأوهام 
> ومثبتاهم بمشابك 
> وعجنك الفاضى ولتك 
> هما اللى ديما على بابك 
> دا نا لو هحطك ف دمـاغى 
> راح تأسفين على شبابك
> وتقولى 100 حق عليا 
> ...



 ياخوالنا رفقا بالقوارير :Icecream:  قالها نبينا وكان عارف ووصى بيها صغير وكبير عالم بأحوالكوا وشايف الست ديا مخلوق جميل وف رقة الورد الناشف :f2:  تحفظها يابنى كده فى سوليفان يفضل عبيرها ويعتّق تهملها روحها تتشقق وبين وساوس تتفرق وتسجل الشك صحايف :Evil 2:  وتبات وتصبح كده خايف وتعد الاكياس وتجمّع  الاخ العزيز محمد سعيدتحيه لمشاركتك الجميله ويااهلا بالمعارك

----------


## سمر محمد عادل

يا ستى مالك كدة سايبة الحلل وسخين بيتك مكركب فراخك على السرير نايمين تملى عند الجيران ياختى الجيران فاضين خاليتى جوزك زهق بيقول حايشكى لمين

----------


## سمـاء

عاملين حكاية وهليلة
قايدين حريقة ف العيلة
وهتقلبوا كوبيا الليلة

عنك يا جوزى ما بستغنى
وحياتك أنا فيها المعنى
والفرقة بيننا هتوجعنا

ومش حكاية ملوخية
أو حتى فتة وتقلية
مشاعرنا هىّ التحلية

سكنك أنا وانت سكنى
بمودة شايلاك ف الننى
وبرحمة دايما تعاملنى

وحياتنا لو هنقضيها
خناقات هنسهر لياليها
ولا نصحى نتمتع بيها

بجد.. بهدى النفوس...  :gp:

----------


## عايده العشرى

> العينه ديا 
> متستغناش عنها لا انت و لا الرجاله ديا
> دااحنا بس اللى مصبرنا 
> العيال و كام السنه اللى جايه 
> الله اعلم بيها 
> اصل انا خايفه اطلق 
> و اعقد جنب امى و ابكيها 
> و تقولى ارجعى و تتبيع و تشترى فيا 
> يلا اهى عيشه و السلام 
> ...


الله ينور يالؤلؤة بس ليه كده شكلك محتاجه دروسسس
بصى:
 
كلك نصيبى وبالقانون 
ملكى وف جيبى الشمال 
ومهما غيرت الكالون 
عندى طفاشه ...وعيال 
راح نجيبك من رقبتك :Bicycle:  
دى الحقيقه مش خيال 
وان ناديت قلت ياماما 
نبقى نقلبها سيجال 
تيجى ماما...وتيجى مامى 
وللرُكب تبقى المناظره 
فى الشمايل والخصال

----------


## عايده العشرى

> * يادى الصباح والخناقاتى*
> 
> *هو الخناق عندك غيه*
> 
> *معاك سنين ديما أهاتى*
> 
> *وأطاطى ولا ترضى عليا*
> 
> *بكفايه دى المعده يوماتى*
> ...


 قالوله سلو بلدنا وكيت دبح القطط شئ متجرّب عمل قوى كدهو وعضلات وعلى صوته,,واتكهرب عشان شايفنى ياناس ديليكيت قالك ضعيفه وبتهرب 
ليه لافترا بقى ع النعمه فاكرنى سهله كده اللقمه أستوب عندك انا دمى حُر وعضمه ناشفه ولحمى مُر اقف فى زورك  واقلب حياتك من جنه واسعه لاضيّق ممر  وجحيم ...وشر وماتقدااااارش :Bounce: ليه كده ياعم وجدى  رحم الله امرىء عرف قدر نفسه
 آل يعنى هيقدر عليها وعلى امها :Busted Red: عموما مشاركه ظريفه ومقبوله منكوالله يكون فى عونك بعد كده
 ::mazika2::

----------


## عايده العشرى

> احنا الجيل الجديد ....    منعرفش الكسل...
> .شعرنا الوحيد....الجد والعمل...
> حياتنا املنا...
> وجهدنا ...عملنا....
> .نبنى المعجزات.
> ..فى سبيل العلم نعيش
>  نعيش..
> ..يطلع منا ...جيوش 
> ...ذى الاسود.
> ...


أهلا بك معنا يااستاذ عبد الهادى

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*الأخت الفاضله عايد العشري*

*أنا بس حبيت أقول إن أنا مريت من هنا*
*بس عملت نفسي مش واخد بالي*
*عملاً بالقول المكسور*
*إعمل نفسك مش شايف - أحسن مايقولوا عليك خايف*
*والقول المكسور التاني*
*الحريم لو دخلوا صفحه - تلقى ماسورة النكد طافحه*
*لكن عموماً هي خناقه لذيذه*
*بس الأفضل إني أكون واحد من المتفرجين*
*تحياتي لك ولكل المشاركين هنا*

*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## عايده العشرى

> يا ستى مالك كدة سايبة الحلل وسخين
>  بيتك مكركب فراخك على السرير نايمين 
> تملى عند الجيران ياختى الجيران فاضين 
> خاليتى جوزك زهق بيقول حايشكى لمين


اهلا اهلا ياسمر واهلا ببورسعيد واللى منها :f: 
اشكرك على مشاركتك خفيفة الظل بس انتى معانا ولا علينا؟؟

----------


## عايده العشرى

> عاملين حكاية وهليلة
> قايدين حريقة ف العيلة
> وهتقلبوا كوبيا الليلة
> 
> عنك يا جوزى ما بستغنى
> وحياتك أنا فيها المعنى
> والفرقة بيننا هتوجعنا
> 
> ومش حكاية ملوخية
> ...


الاخت العزيزه سماء مشرفانا وجايه بتهدى النفوس
ماهى هاديه هو احنا بنقدر نتكلم
طب حتى شوفى بيموت فى ال....فلفل والشطه 
وانا ...مش موصوف لى الحامى 
 باموت انا ف اكل السكّر 
والحلو ايشى غربى.. وشامى 


على طول يزعق ويزمجر 
ومزاجه نازل ومعكّر  
تينشن قوى .. والله اكبر 
مش عاجبه حاجه ومتضايق 
ولزمَنّ اكون عبده الرايق :Poster Spam:  
مانا لو جاوبته لدقايق 
هتولّع الدنيا حرايق 
وطلاق تلاته...مفيش أكتر..!!!

----------


## عايده العشرى

> *الأخت الفاضله عايد العشري*
> 
> *أنا بس حبيت أقول إن أنا مريت من هنا*
> *بس عملت نفسي مش واخد بالي*
> *عملاً بالقول المكسور*
> *إعمل نفسك مش شايف - أحسن مايقولوا عليك خايف*
> *والقول المكسور التاني*
> *الحريم لو دخلوا صفحه - تلقى ماسورة النكد طافحه*
> *لكن عموماً هي خناقه لذيذه*
> ...


 كده برضه ياأخ عصام
يعنى ايه مش عايز تتخانق وعامل تقيل طب 
 

فسسسسس 
كات بلونة هيليوم ياختى وهبطت تحت 
بعد ماكانت ماسكه ا لمايك ووراها تخت 
قالك لازم أشخُُط وأنطُر 
 لاتفتكر الحلوه السكر 
إن انا طيب  
فى زمن الطيبه بتتعيب 
أبقى غضنفر 
ساعه حلوانى 
وباقى ساعاتى سم وفالجر 
رد الكورس 
يحميك فارس 
عن كل البلالين بتعبر 
واللى يصقف..واللى يصفر 
هوب وأخده حماس المنظر 
يوم والتانى بقى بيعانى 
امراض ياما 
ضغط وسكر 
فتح عينه لا لقى الكورس 
ولا لقى حلوه قاعده وف خدمته بتشمر 
سم بدنها بقت بتكبر 
وتسن السكاكين وتفكر 
ترمى الراس فين؟؟ 
تسلق رجليه؟؟ 
كان بيحب كوارع الجملى 
وحب يعوم على وش الفته وبسم الله...الله أكبر

----------

